# Just washed the car!!!



## L9WTT

all comments welcome.

Stevie


----------



## L9WTT




----------



## a13xbb

What wheels are they??? car look v cool 8)


----------



## L9WTT

Thanks mate, 
19" audi split rims, running a stretched tyre.


----------



## trev

Hi Stevie
car's looking great, watch out for the speed bump's :wink:


----------



## L9WTT

trev said:


> Hi Stevie
> car's looking great, watch out for the speed bump's :wink:


lol trev,

Thanks, taken alot of hard work to get the car back upto standard.

Stevie


----------



## trev

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Stevie
> car's looking great, watch out for the speed bump's :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> lol trev,
> 
> Thanks, taken alot of hard work to get the car back upto standard.
> 
> Stevie
Click to expand...

 was that the pic you wanted up :wink: ( copy then paste :wink: )


----------



## L9WTT

Thats it Trev, I swear its not working now lol

If you dont mind here is a few more


----------



## kmpowell

Beautiful! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [*]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Very nice love the wheels


----------



## L9WTT

Thanks guys, glad u like it.


----------



## Hammer216

Looks fantastic.......


----------



## Hark

Thought you sold this.... maybe Im confusing you with someone else.

Car looks great, not sure about the height of those hoops. Hope your shorter than me lol


----------



## Hammer216

Noticed the NL Plate..... Are you Dutch?


----------



## L9WTT

Hark said:


> Thought you sold this.... maybe Im confusing you with someone else.
> 
> Car looks great, not sure about the height of those hoops. Hope your shorter than me lol


Hi mate, I've not had the car long, hoops are a little low. More fashion over function 

plate is dutch, was put on over there when it was at a show mate, im from Edinburgh.

Stevie


----------



## jamal

Matt, this car used to belong to Pete and this is the new owner 

Mate, i've always loved this car and its now got even better with a few little touches.

If you decide to sell it drop me a PM :wink:


----------



## Suraj_TT

I LOVE THIS CAR!!!!!!!!!!

Its so different, i love it!


----------



## L9WTT

Suraj_TT said:


> I LOVE THIS CAR!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its so different, i love it!


Thanks guys, really glad to own the car, scared to drive it in case I put a mark on it 

Having it detailed on sunday so looking forward to that. Will get some pictures up when its done.

Stevie


----------



## trev

L9WTT said:


> Will get some pictures up when its done.
> 
> Stevie


 Who'll post the pictures up !!!!! :lol:


----------



## L9WTT

trev said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will get some pictures up when its done.
> 
> Stevie
> 
> 
> 
> Who'll post the pictures up !!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Ah trev thats a good one, your quite the spark!!!!!!!

You know your first on my PM list when it all goes wrong lol, got it sussed now....well I think so


----------



## jutty

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] that is one stunning tastefully modded subtle TT.....i like alot


----------



## ELLIOTT

8) looking fantastic


----------



## VSPURS

Fit!!

:wink:


----------



## Matt B

This was the car that inspired me to fit 996 seats in my TT.
Always loved it, although I could not get away with mine being that low with my route to work.
Enjoy the car
Matt


----------



## Blue TTop

Beautifully done! 

What is the cover over the spare tire? Where from and is there anything stored underneath it?


----------



## KentishTT

Hi Stevie;

That looks great!

I like the clean exhaust free rear end - how did you get a rear valance without and exhaust aperture/s (filled in the hole on the standard panel)?

I think the rear valance would look quite nice in the body colour with a pair of round reverse lights sunk into it (since you have an all read set of rear clusters & no reverse lights).

Lovely seats - are they Porsche?

Beautiful!

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## L9WTT

Matt B said:


> This was the car that inspired me to fit 996 seats in my TT.
> Always loved it, although I could not get away with mine being that low with my route to work.
> Enjoy the car
> Matt


Thanks matt,

Yeah car is pretty low, does'nt really go anywhere.......out of the garage I mean lol may have it raised by 10mm

Stevie


----------



## L9WTT

Blue TTop said:


> Beautifully done!
> 
> What is the cover over the spare tire? Where from and is there anything stored underneath it?


Hi BLUE TTOP thanks for the comments,

I thought this was a standard issue spare wheel cover, its an audi part, storage box is underneath - jack etc

Stevie


----------



## RenZo

L9WTT said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the car that inspired me to fit 996 seats in my TT.
> Always loved it, although I could not get away with mine being that low with my route to work.
> Enjoy the car
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks matt,
> 
> Yeah car is pretty low, does'nt really go anywhere.......out of the garage I mean lol may have it raised by 10mm
> 
> Stevie
Click to expand...

Dont do it!! thats almost as bad as when women get brest reductions!

Renzo


----------



## L9WTT

RenZo said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the car that inspired me to fit 996 seats in my TT.
> Always loved it, although I could not get away with mine being that low with my route to work.
> Enjoy the car
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks matt,
> 
> Yeah car is pretty low, does'nt really go anywhere.......out of the garage I mean lol may have it raised by 10mm
> 
> Stevie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont do it!! thats almost as bad as when women get brest reductions!
> 
> Renzo
Click to expand...

Classic reply mate, I did say may have it raised lol.

Few more things to do before that happens 

Stevie


----------



## J70RWB

Nice to see another TT from us Grounded lads that is being well looked after, Pete built a master piece. :wink:


----------



## L9WTT

J70RWB said:


> Nice to see another TT from us Grounded lads that is being well looked after, Pete built a master piece. :wink:


Thanks mate, yeah he did build a master piece. Was hoping to get a post from him at some point. Im just trying to put the finishing touches to what pete done.

Tabs is working his magic on it in 2wks


----------



## J70RWB

I will have a word mate :wink:


----------



## LOW-TT

Funny thread this, because when the car was built about 2years ago, everyman and his dog on here slated evert god dam thing about the car....

















now your all playing catch up :roll:

Anyway, I think Stevie has his head screwed on, hopefully the car can progress again now into being an even better car.

Pete

PS, Stevie, you have pm


----------



## 300TT

Good to see it has a good home at last, whats condition was she in when you picked it up steve.Whats ur plans and please forget about the 10mm height increase


----------



## L9WTT

300TT said:


> Good to see it has a good home at last, whats condition was she in when you picked it up steve.Whats ur plans and please forget about the 10mm height increase


Hey mate, not sure about plans yet, lots of little things and attention to detail to get the car spot on.... engine bay is next on the list I think. looking forward to the better weather and show season starting.

Car was still in pretty good condition to be fair, Jarrod looked after it well, only done 4k since he bought it from pete,
as post says, re done wheels, alot of bits n bobs replaced. Tbas24 is doing the detail, still not a stone chip or ding on the car.

Just trying to get the car looking as clean as possible.

Stevie


----------

